# Waterless wash used today



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I have never really been interested in these types of products. But I have some I am trialling and I was surprised but happy with the results.

No damage to the car (Freshly machined)
Easy to use
Eco friendly
Cheap and massive dilution ratios of up to 50:1 (Advertised as 100:1 but this was too watery for me)

Very good product so once im on the laptop I'll put some pictures up :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Which one? 
I tried Go-Waterless years ago and tbh, I'm amazed these products dont do far better than small online sales. 

I think their problem is pig ignorance generally. People who have never touched the stuff assuming it's "like washing with sand paper"


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive used same sort of thing before and didnt like it. Unless your car is already spotless, dont see the point. Plus you wreck a few microfibres.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't use it after 6 weeks of winter driving but it is ideal for car park cleaning ie when i don't have a water source near the car (Not for customers cars just yet)

It doesn't wreck my MF cloths.

It is also good for wiping down showroom cars at the dealerships due to the obvious lack of water capabilities so these products have their place and shouldn't be written off. I wouldn't put my name to it otherwise.

PS - It's mine that is similar to a QD


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I used it on a dirty car. I mean, it didnt have chunks of dirt hanging off by any means, but you could see dirt on the paint. 

The only reason I dont still use it is I never really know what it will do to/with my wax etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It hasn't touched the wax layer on the van but it is something that I will test over a period of time


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't use it after 6 weeks of winter driving but it is ideal for car park cleaning


Agree with that, does act like a QD.

My experience with it, it certainly ruined a couple (at least) cloths for me as one wipe of a dirty panel made that part of the cloth unusable again.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Must have been a dirty car bro 

It isn't something that I could use week in week out because of wheels and arches etc but as an advanced QD it is pretty good and works well.

I do love my Kranzle though :lol:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Must have been a dirty car bro


Yeah it wasn't the cleanest anyway but always worth a try. My pinion of course, most might be different.

But again, great for any meets etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I think the show side of it is it's strong point and does a lot better job than a QD imo


----------

